# Lawn mower - won't go forward or backward



## HollowHill

As you might guess this makes mowing the lawn rather difficult.  The engine still runs and the cutting blades still cut, but the riding mower no longer moves in any direction.  This happened as I was turning a corner.  The only thing I can think of is that the transmission is gone, but is there anything else I can check?  Warning, I know nothing about mechanical stuff, but am willing to try (speak slowly and draw diagrams  :red: ).  Will be buying a new stove in a few weeks, so don't have the money for a new mower, that's for sure.  Thanks!


----------



## SolarAndWood

Make/model?  Gear shift or hydrostatic?  Hopefully, it is just a belt.


----------



## smokinj

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Make/model?  Gear shift or hydrostatic?  Hopefully, it is just a belt.




+1 we need more info!


----------



## jimbom

Get out your book and look for the shear pin between the engine and transmission.  The assumption is that you have checked all your belts.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Gee Hollow, I thought you had that fixed already.


----------



## HollowHill

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Gee Hollow, I thought you had that fixed already.



Nope, just crawled around and got dirty :lol: Decided it was time to call in the big guns.


----------



## HollowHill

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Make/model?  Gear shift or hydrostatic?  Hopefully, it is just a belt.



MDF, no idea on the model, the hood fell off awhile back which might have had that info.  Gear shift.


----------



## HollowHill

JimboM said:
			
		

> Get out your book and look for the shear pin between the engine and transmission.  The assumption is that you have checked all your belts.


Didn't come with a book.  My dad got it at an auction, brand new, but wouldn't start.  He figured out that it was missing some little plastic piece and got it running, been chugging along fine ever since.  Not sure where "all" the belts are.  There is one that "drives" the blades and that is fine.  Are there others?


----------



## Beetle-Kill

How's the linkage on the shifter feel? My bet is on too much slop in the linkage, or a sheared cotter key.


----------



## semipro

HollowHill said:
			
		

> JimboM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get out your book and look for the shear pin between the engine and transmission.  The assumption is that you have checked all your belts.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't come with a book.  My dad got it at an auction, brand new, but wouldn't start.  He figured out that it was missing some little plastic piece and got it running, been chugging along fine ever since.  Not sure where "all" the belts are.  There is one that "drives" the blades and that is fine.  Are there others?
Click to expand...


Yeah, there's one that drives the transmission, probably a long sucker.  It may just have fallen off the pulley.  The pulleys are usually spring loaded to maintain tension.


----------



## Bugboy

I always want to reply to the title of posts,,,,,,,,, in this case I was going to say "maybe it's not a self-propelled mower".


----------



## MasterMech

Hollow, take a look underneath the machine again.  As far up under the frame as you can see, there should be a long belt that runs from the engine to the transmission.  Give that a tug, if it comes out in your hand, then you've got your culprit.


----------



## Jim H.

another thought...my craftsman (old model) has a key on the rear axle.  The axle has a slit in it and a piece of metal (key) slides in and aligns with the wheel.  When putting new rear tires on my machine would not move either....but I saw the axle itself spinning......so found the little key and all works again.....just a thought.  Does your rear axle move (spin) but goes no where?


----------



## jimbom

HollowHill said:
			
		

> JimboM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get out your book and look for the shear pin between the engine and transmission.  The assumption is that you have checked all your belts.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't come with a book....
Click to expand...


Don't know about your machine, but I have been able to find owners manuals, parts diagrams, etc on the net.  Might be an option in your case.


----------



## ironpony

[quote author="Bugboy" date="1313999662"]I always want to reply to the title of posts,,,,,,,,, in this case I was going to say *"maybe it's not a self-propelled mower".[/*quote]

it was, now its a push mower


----------



## PJF1313

ironpony said:
			
		

> Bugboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always want to reply to the title of posts,,,,,,,,, in this case I was going to say *"maybe it's not a self-propelled mower".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was, now its a push mower
Click to expand...



... or pull  ;-)

 On a serious note; my MTD parts mower had/has a cotter pin through the axle; but the end of the axle is flattened, and the cotter pin only holds the wheel from coming off the axle.  The craftsmans use a 3/16" key stock that keeps that axle/wheel turning.  

I also would go with the other suggestions;  a bad(stretched) / broken belt.


----------



## Gouda8201

I know I'm late to the game, but since this thread is still a hot Google page hit, thought I'd necro-bumping.  I believe it's appropriate in this situation.

I just bought a YTH24V48 (mfg date 4/22/2015) and at 10hrs I'm experiencing the same thing.  Replaced the "ground drive belt", still no go.  Guess what I found when I RTFM'd:  Husqvarna declares you'll need to purge the hydrostatic transmission (in my case, the F7) *before first operation*.  Yep, you read it right: before you start actually using your brand new tractor, you'll have to do a minor bit of maintenance.  Reason: there may be air in the system during transport from the Husqvarna factory, and when you get the tractor in your hands, that air may form a blockage in the tranny.  So, my suggestion would be to refer to the Husqvarna website, the Support section, download the free PDF manual of your tractor, refer to the "Purge Transmission" page and follow the steps for your particular transmission, as the purging process is unique to each transmission style.

I'm already twenty minutes into the process, wish me luck that the wheels finally start moving.  Will post back with my findings.  Hopefully this helps others in their same frustrating venture.


----------



## billb3

ha! old thread floated to the top
I hope it wasn't the rod you can pull out on the back that disengages the transmission so you can push it around by hand


----------

